# Wolf Creek - first trip



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally going to Wolf Creek after years of Summit county. No offense, love ya, still doing 8 days in S.Co. in March.

Going in late February, 3 guys, KC to DEN to Almosa by air, rent a car, and rent a 1 bedroom cabin between South Fork and Wolf Creek along the highway, for 5 days. 

It looks like the last flight out going home is 4pm from Alamosa. Is it realistic to try to board 1/2 day at wolf creek and make it to airpot by 3pm? It's that or fly home at 9:30am.

Anything else we should know? 
- indoor lockers at resort or will my lunch freeze?
- I understand South Fork is tiny, so don't expect anything but small grocery store to stock up. Better than being in Pagosa and the pass closing. 
- What about board shop at Wolf Creek? If we get some epic dump and my wallet needs to unload on a pow board, are they setup? We have old NS SL-r's and burton flying v's of some sort, so shouldn't be an issue, but trip planning always makes me want to buy a board.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alamosa at most is a couple of hours from Wolf Creek. I am not sure it is even that far though. So a half day is reasonable. Weather can change that plan though. 

South Fork has enough of everything you need. I am pretty sure there is even a shop there. 

The pass closes long enough for CDOT to do avalanche control. Once you see the path that threatens the highway, you'll know why. The fact is, if the pass is closed the ski area is going to be limited in operation since half their work force or more live in Pagosa Springs. It is a nicer place to stay, but South Fork certainly works. It also means if the pass is closed on your last day, you don't risk getting stuck missing your flight because you can't drive over the pass.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have to laugh because I used to drive through Alamosa all the time (on my way to Durango) and didn't even realize they had an airport.

There is (or used to be) a restaurant in South Fork called the Hungry Logger.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pagosa definitely has a couple decent shops with options. Check out the shop at wolf Creek too, they have an ok selection of boards there.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure I caught crabs on the Alberta lift............:bug:.....:bug:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Alamosa at most is a couple of hours from Wolf Creek. I am not sure it is even that far though. So a half day is reasonable. Weather can change that plan though.
> 
> South Fork has enough of everything you need. I am pretty sure there is even a shop there.
> 
> The pass closes long enough for CDOT to do avalanche control. Once you see the path that threatens the highway, you'll know why. The fact is, if the pass is closed the ski area is going to be limited in operation since half their work force or more live in Pagosa Springs. It is a nicer place to stay, but South Fork certainly works. It also means if the pass is closed on your last day, you don't risk getting stuck missing your flight because you can't drive over the pass.


thanks. 2 hours is doable. Doesn't seem like there would ever be traffic or something on that side to make it impossible, like getting down i70 can be. 

limited operation is fine by me.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

deagol said:


> I have to laugh because I used to drive through Alamosa all the time (on my way to Durango) and didn't even realize they had an airport.
> 
> There is (or used to be) a restaurant in South Fork called the Hungry Logger.


can't be worse than the airport I flew into in Costa rica, which was a shopping cart, orange cone and a lady with a clip board. I had to ride in the back of a pickup truck.

Almost all the yelp reviews on south fork restaurants show them as closed. Do people think there is going to be enough volume to sustain business? Guess warm springs are too tempting. Maybe south fork just needs a brewery and dispensary.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

augie said:


> Finally going to Wolf Creek after years of Summit county. No offense, love ya, still doing 8 days in S.Co. in March.
> 
> Going in late February, 3 guys, KC to DEN to Almosa by air, rent a car, and rent a 1 bedroom cabin between South Fork and Wolf Creek along the highway, for 5 days.
> 
> ...


I do know the shop at the ski area has a great selection of Union bindings. You can easily call them tomorrow and see what boards they have in stock. 

-Indoor Lockers = yes.

-That drive to Alamosa is super easy. Never any traffic.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Alamosa to Wolf is under an hour, I've done it many times. You could easily get a morning of riding, get to Alamosa and fly outta that icy hell hole before you turn into a popsicle. Cheapest fuel will probably be in Alamosa though, so make sure you're full there, even if your fingers freeze off fueling up. Also, watch out for the speed traps in Del Norte.

There is a restaurant or two in South Fork, not much though. One or two boardshops? Honestly the Wolf base store might be better than their selection by now. IMO, if you want to buy a board, you'd do best hopping over the pass and checking out the shops in Pagosa. I'd call the South Fork shops and make sure they have what you want.

About lockers: 
Wolf Creek Base Camp


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Pretty sure I caught crabs on the Alberta lift............:bug:.....:bug:


,,,,,,pretty sure you gave the alberta lift crabs,,,,,


----------



## ajl10spro (Feb 17, 2014)

Been to WC 4 out of last 6 years. Stayed in SF last winter. There are a couple of places to eat (pretty obvious once you get there). Good pizza/brewery in Del Norte - Three Barrel Brewing Co. Indoor Lockers (get one early). Great burgers out on deck at base. Board shop is ok. Mountain is great and normally snow is terrific...this year may be epic! Enjoy!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

There's a resort called Wolf Creek????? 

Reminds me of an Aussie Movie by the same name!!!!!






The main actor (creepy dude in clip) used to be a host of a kids show here!!!!! Playschool!!!!! Hahahaaa!!!!!


----------

